# Do you treat with hot dogs?



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't allow Sophie to touch hotdogs. With all the possibilities of cancer, I don't want any nitrites going into her system knowingly. I think she has better nutrition than I do since I love hotdogs and not any old hotdog either... it's gotta be "mystery meat" dogs and bologna for us


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I don't eat hotdogs, so neither do my dogs. Although they are the yummy best!

I guess I don't eat dog treats either, so my logic is somewhat flawed.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I think we'll stick with baby carrot pieces. I hadn't even thought about the nitrite/nitrate angle; thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...but we use the Turkey Hot Dogs. Then we slice them really thin....cook them in the microwave until crisp...pat/drain all the fat off....then put them in the fridge. They make really nice crispy treats.

I can't deal with handling them in their "original state". Too greasy and "wet" to take anywhere and use for treats.

Once they're dry and chilled...I'll put them in a plastic baggie and off we go!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

:no: NEVER - just *PLAIN* meat treats.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I use turkey or chicken hot dogs frequently. Not greasy at all and lower in fat.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

hot dogs give Max the runs

we use venison baloney


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Back in the day, I used to use Healthy Choice Hotdogs and string cheese. Now, I am more health-conscious and use a "party mix" of chicken breast, kibble, and Solid Gold Tiny Tots. . .


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ick - I can't even stand to touch them!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep! Slice em, zap em till dry, and you're good to go.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. The slimey hand thing kind of gets to me too!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't use them either. Grosses me out.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Not all hot dogs are created equal. You can find them in low fat, all-beef varieties. Dogs do dig 'em, and the lower fat ones aren't as slimy. The cooking tips people have posted will also help them to leave less grease on your hands when you actually use them during training.

As far as nitrates go, the "natural" hot dogs don't have added chemical nitrates, but usually add celery juice instead, which is naturally high in nitrites. Notice that nitrates and nitrates are different. The biggest thing to note is that the clearer cancer links are to nitrAtes.

Here's a link to an NYTimes article on healthier hot dogs. Here's the pertinent info: 
"Instead of relying on sodium nitrates or the more common sodium nitrites for color, texture and shelf life, hot dog makers have found a magic solution of celery juice, lactic acid and sea salt that rescues the organic dog from its tough brown reputation and rockets it to pink juiciness. It also addresses the concern among some consumers and scientists that nitrites and nitrates might contribute to cancer."


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sivin said:


> I think we'll stick with baby carrot pieces. I hadn't even thought about the nitrite/nitrate angle; thanks for the reminder.


From a value perspective carrots are way down there....honestly. I think you'll run into times and places where she'd rather not work than work for a carrot. Training isn't all about the food forever, but when I reward with food it's usually something good...

My guys get the occasional hot dog. Are they junk food? Yeah - but they don't get them often and they are pretty high value treat. Heck, I enjoy the occasional hot dog too. Hot dogs are incredibly easy to use - no prep and not a lot of mess. 

I use meatballs from time to time, some natural balance (rolled food) and a lot of string cheese...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I posted in another thread that I do use hot dogs as training treats. Not as regular "here's a treat" treats. 
They get such a tiny bit that I don't feel that there is any harm in doing so. Plus, they are easy, SO much cheaper that store bought, and the dogs go nuts over them.


----------



## Kstephens (Feb 23, 2009)

Hot dogs gross me out for me to eat. Like someone else said, not all are created equal - some may be better than others. They are pretty high in fat, so I wouldn't with my dog, but he is a fatty. I had a border collie when I was young, and I trained that dog with nothing but hot dogs, and she did fine - but I was 11, and then I just considered all food to be food - nothing harmful. But she did fine on them and would do anything for one, but she also ran at the least a couple of miles a day.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We use beef liver.......

Boil the crap out of it.. salt it a bit.... yummy!
(well, for the boys, anyway!)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am a huge hotdog fan (for me!!) and now after seeing this thread, have decided to have one for lunch  I would have no problem giving mine a piece of hotdog now and then, but would probably not use them as a training treat often.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I do use hot dogs as training treats sometimes. My dogs don't eat a hot dog a day maybe 1 or 2 every few weeks. I don't think its going to kill them.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Canine Crack...*

Try freeze dried liver. Haven't met a dog yet that didn't go for 'em.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a friend who feeds the fat free ones as treats. She seems to like them.


----------

